
How I (sometimes) achieve academic work life balance - notomorrow
https://medium.com/bits-and-behavior/how-i-sometimes-achieve-academic-work-life-balance-4bbfc1769820
======
cbames89
I think an important aspect in this post is the idea of a maximum amount of
time for a particular section. I've had some success using this to combat
perfectionist tendencies. In addition, im currently going through grad school
with 2 kids and reading about others who have made it is always good for
maintaining the "can do" attitude.

~~~
notomorrow
What is your tech-stack for to-do?

~~~
cbames89
A clock, a piece of paper and a pen.

------
kevintb
> I gave myself 9 hours per day to make progress on research. I gave the rest
> of my time to my family. I negotiated some exceptions with my wife (paper
> deadlines, conference travel, late meetings that others scheduled),

Wait, missing a crucial detail here - so his wife was a SAHM, or a PhD student
as well?

~~~
notomorrow
> As students, we’d have fewer responsibilities and being under the poverty
> line, we wouldn’t get caught up in materialism. It’d be us, our love for our
> child, and our professional dreams.

I guess, she was also PhD student.

